# Did the congregation over-react?



## debodun (Mar 17, 2015)

With Easter coming up, I was reflecting on last Easter. My worship group had a pot-luck luncheon after the service. I thought I was doing a great thing by baking a cross-shaped cake (I have the pan for it). After the lunch, I noticed that no one had eaten any. I was curious and asked around if anyone knew why nobody touched my cake. The ones that replied said they thought a cross-shaped cake was sacrilegious. I won't be bringing that this year - no need on offending people although I see nothing wrong! Do you think a cross-shaped cake is offensive?


----------



## oldman (Mar 17, 2015)

It's a cake for crying out loud. It is to celebrate an occasion. For us Christians, "He has risen." Sometimes, I think people go overboard with their beliefs. Someone probably mentioned it and it spread through the group. Not everyone could have been thinking the same thing. My Mother made a white or yellow cake w/coconut icing and it too was in the shape of a cross. She had the mold. 

BTW, did I mention that I like cake? I don't care what the shape is supposed to represent, if it is cake, I am eating it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2015)

I would have been the Devil's tool if it was chocolate...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

That's ridiculous!


----------



## Raven (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes debodun, I think the congregation over-reacted.
As oldman said, likely one person made a remark and it spread so others were
reluctant to enjoy the cake.  Really silly to me because we have hot cross buns
at Easter and the frosting is put on in the shape of a cross.
Everyone I know enjoys hot cross buns before, during and after Easter.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2015)

And this coming from the same people who figuratively eat His flesh and drink His blood ... I definitely believe they over-reacted.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 17, 2015)

I wouldn't bring a cake again... however I personally would be looking for a different Church.  That was just nasty.


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2015)

Raven, now that you mention it, I did see hot-cross bund at last Easter's luncheon. They were not eaten, either. Yet I saw people eating chicken stew where an animal had to die to make it. Go figure.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 17, 2015)

Peoples' beliefs can make them act/overreact in strange ways.  I have a friend who attends a church where singing is not allowed.  It doesn't make sense to me, but it's his belief and I'll respect that.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 17, 2015)

IMO organized religion is like a buffet luncheon..   pick and choose..  Take want suits you and vilify the rest..  lol!!


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 17, 2015)

I might have to agree that was nasty.....maybe its time to move one......that would be the perfect cake for such a dinner....but we have some in our church that might think that way ....do all you do for the Lord and forget what people think...I know itios hard


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 17, 2015)

I would take devils food cake this year.


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 17, 2015)

Over reaction for sure. But I have to admit, I have never seen a cross shaped cake. Those kind of cakes might be unsual. But even when I go to church I never stay for lunch functions so perhaps more are out there than I realize.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 17, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> Over reaction for sure. But I have to admit, I have never seen a cross shaped cake. Those kind of cakes might be unsual. But even when I go to church I never stay for lunch functions so perhaps more are out there than I realize.



Cross shaped cakes are very popular for Christenings of babies... with "God Bless Timmy"  or whatever the baby's name is.  I had them for my two sons' Christening.


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> I have never seen a cross shaped cake. Those kind of cakes might be unsual.



Just Google images - cross cake


----------



## Glinda (Mar 17, 2015)

Don't they have a custom in New Orleans called "King Cake"?  I think a little baby Jesus figurine is baked into the cake and whoever gets the baby Jesus is particularly blessed - or something like that?  Those of you in the know, please clarify if I have this wrong.  Anyway, every Luisianan I've known has loved this custom whether religious or not so I guess it's just a matter of perspective.


----------



## jujube (Mar 17, 2015)

My great-grandmother told me that she had invited the new parson over for dinner and served him devil's food cake for dessert.  She said that some ladies at the church were scandalized about that.  Of course, we're talking the early 1900's.......


----------



## avrp (Mar 17, 2015)

Debodon, I remember another post written by you about this church and how the congregation treated you unkindly.
Maybe time to look for a new church. Something that I have found to be true when looking for church is, there are no perfect ones (as people are not perfect) but there are friendlier ones


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2015)

Want to see a church congregation REALLY overreacting? Watch this, and enjoy. It's always been a big favorite of mine.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K16fG1sDagU


----------



## avrp (Mar 17, 2015)

Sunny said:


> Want to see a church congregation REALLY overreacting? Watch this, and enjoy. It's always been a big favorite of mine.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K16fG1sDagU



lol..I remember this! It's really funny.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 17, 2015)

debodun said:


> The ones that replied said they thought a cross-shaped cake was sacrilegious. I won't be bringing that this year - no need on offending people although I see nothing wrong! Do you think a cross-shaped cake is offensive?



Had they not heard the words of Jesus, spoken at the last supper?   Whether it be bread, wine, cake, a cross or...?  it is *symbolism* honoring the sacrifice of Jesus. Jesus knew about symbolism and used it to help believers remember Him:



			
				Jesus- Son of God said:
			
		

> While they were eating, Jesus took some bread, and  after a blessing, He broke it and gave it to the disciples, and said,  *"Take, eat; this is My body."*





> When Jesus walked on earth, He was vibrant, and His body was full of  life and health. He was never sick. But before Jesus went to the cross,  He was badly scourged by the Roman soldiers, and His body was torn as He  hung on the cross.
> At the cross, God also took all our sicknesses and diseases and put  them on Jesus’ originally perfect and healthy body, so that we can walk  in divine health. That is why the Bible says by His stripes, we are  healed (Isaiah 53:5, 1 Peter 2:24).
> In Luke 22:20, Jesus tells us that the cup is the “new covenant in My  blood”, and the apostle Paul tells us that the blood of Jesus brings  forgiveness of sins (Colossians 1:14, Ephesians 1:7).
> *Why Do Believers Partake Of The Holy Communion?*
> ...



Source


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2015)

debodun said:


> With Easter coming up, I was reflecting on last Easter. My worship group had a pot-luck luncheon after the service. I thought I was doing a great thing by baking a cross-shaped cake (I have the pan for it). After the lunch, I noticed that no one had eaten any. I was curious and asked around if anyone knew why nobody touched my cake. The ones that replied said they thought a cross-shaped cake was sacrilegious. I won't be bringing that this year - no need on offending people although I see nothing wrong! Do you think a cross-shaped cake is offensive?



I never saw a cross cake personally, but I was raised a Catholic (no longer practicing) and I don't think it's offensive at all.  After searching online, I've seen lots of nice ones for Holy Communion, etc.  I agree with others, the people at your church seem a little strange from your past posts too.  I'd find another with a more positive vibe and kinder people. Church is supposed to be good for the soul and make you feel comfort and happiness, not stress and sadness.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 17, 2015)

Let's see the last time I was in a church was 1954.  61 years ago and hard as it is to believe, I haven't missed it even a tiny bit, now as for cake, cut that cross and send me a hunk!


----------



## Cookie (Mar 17, 2015)

It's odd that the cross shape cake should be taken negatively, since it's the Christian symbol. They have no problem wearing crosses on chains around their necks and on earrings, so I just don't get it.  Sounds more like fear and superstition to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> ...now as for cake, cut that cross and send me a hunk!


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Cross shaped cakes are very popular for Christenings of babies... with "God Bless Timmy"  or whatever the baby's name is.  I had them for my two sons' Christening.


That may be. Ive seen several babies baptized over the years in church, but never been to any after church celebrations I guess. And my nephews didn't have one after church. I imagine there are others like me who have not seen any cross cakes. But again, I would not be offended or pass on a piece if offered. My belly loves cake.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 17, 2015)

They definitely overreacted, IMHO, and yes, I agree with those who advise that maybe it is time to find a  nicer church.  Those folks seem awfully judgmental for a bunch of folks who were advised to "judge not...."


----------



## John C (Mar 17, 2015)

I see you are a Beagle lover, so here's a pic of Joe Buck trying to imitate Snoopy


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2015)

Some have told me that since Jesus died on a cross, it is inappropriate to have a cross represented at a celebration. It would be like sending a gun-shaped cake to a family's wake if a loved one had been killed by a shooting.

And for Marty's comment - I've been to several churches in the past few years, so I don't remember which I had commented on before.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 19, 2015)

I see nothing wrong with it, but then again, I've never been to a church function where a cake like this was at. Personally, I wouldn't blame the people of the church for the way they felt about it. As I've come to find out in this forum, a lot of us have different ideas/feelings about different things. Telling you why they didn't eat any of the cake wasn't nasty, just being truthful. A lot of folks think that telling others the truth/their feelings about something is being nasty towards them..........I just don't see it that way, but, then again, I guess it just depends on what's being talked about.


----------



## John C (Mar 19, 2015)

Just before Dr. Ben Carson spoke at a *prayer breakfast *in Washington, a political operative came up to and said, "Of course you can talk about anything you like, but just be sure not to mention Jesus."


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 19, 2015)

In my experience most congregations carry some historical cultural baggage that is hard to overcome. The big no no in ours for many years was running a raffle as a fundraiser (gambling) but if the tickets said 'Guessing Competition' it was OK. Gradually we have dropped the pretence but every so often someone expresses concern when we raffle something at our Market Day.

The other hang up we have is about alcohol. Many congregants enjoy wine and beer privately but it is not permitted on church premises. Even the communion 'wine' is unfermented grape juice.

I have a personal hang up about religious jewellery, particularly the very expensive kind, but that is just me. Jewel encrusted crosses seem to me to be antithetical to the message of Jesus and remind me of the parable of the rich young ruler.

I wouldn't worry about the reaction to the cross shaped cake. At least they didn't insist that it be taken off the table.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 19, 2015)

debodun said:


> Some have told me that since Jesus died on a cross, it is inappropriate to have a cross represented at a celebration. It would be like sending a gun-shaped cake to a family's wake if a loved one had been killed by a shooting.
> 
> And for Marty's comment - I've been to several churches in the past few years, so I don't remember which I had commented on before.



If the cake is inappropriate, then why is it OK to wear cross jewelry?  Or have a cross on the top of the church?  You wouldn't want a gun on top of the funeral home for a shooting victim, either.  Some people are just way too picky.   You tried to make a nice cake for the occasion and no one appreciated it.  I wouldn't make another cake next time.


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2015)

Guess what - they are not having an Easter brunch this year. Some people told the pastor it caused too many problems (whatever that means). No problem for me - I can stop agonizing about what to bring.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 23, 2015)

Probably for the best.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 23, 2015)

I have never seen a cross shaped cake either. I think I do understand why some of the congregation felt this way though, that it was somehow wrong, for an Easter lunch.Everyone is different, you didn't mean to offend anyone, and there is no harm done Deb, so just chalk it up to experience.


----------

